# How much can one indoor hydro plant yield



## masterhydro (Apr 7, 2009)

I have 3 big bud and 3 easy riders that are in a indoor hydro system. If i grow them perfect how much could i potentially yield? THANKS


----------



## dbo24242 (Apr 7, 2009)

a billion


----------



## gohydro (Apr 7, 2009)

masterhydro said:


> I have 3 big bud and 3 easy riders that are in a indoor hydro system. If i grow them perfect how much could i potentially yield? THANKS


1.5-2.0 zips per plant is a good take.


----------



## ViRedd (Apr 7, 2009)

I had a friend who grew one plant in a walk-in closet under one 1000 watt HPS just as an experiment to see what he could yield off of one plant. He let the girl veg ... and veg ... then trained it over into a SCROG. He got a little over two pounds off of the one plant.

Vi


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 7, 2009)

I've seen people claim to get four-pounders with mass vertical lighting.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 7, 2009)

Look up the strains on the breeders website (or just about any site) and it tells you what to expect.


----------



## racer3456 (Apr 7, 2009)

Like some have said, strain has something to do with it. Also, the actual method has something to do with it. For instance, DWC will yield more than aeroponics. 1.5 - 2.0 oz's is ok for soil, but I would say 1/4 pound per plant would be better for hydro. And honestly, you shouldn't have any problem hitting that either. I would get that when I first started with hydro.


----------



## bigtipper (Apr 7, 2009)

3/5 each,but give them xtra week to get them solid


----------



## dbo24242 (Apr 8, 2009)

light is definitely a big factor


----------



## racer3456 (Apr 8, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> light is definitely a big factor


The biggest, IMO


----------



## Peter Boston (Sep 25, 2010)

I have an indoor hyrdo system going. How long would they have to be in the vagatative stage to get 1/4 pound?


----------



## Banditt (Sep 25, 2010)

I usually get 5-6ozs per plant w/ dwc. They are around 4ft tall by the end of the stretching phase. Flowering induced at about 20 inches.
JTR/AK47


----------



## LeeroySlim (Sep 25, 2010)

these will yield over 2pound each when there done,

lighitng is everything
and so is a huuge root mass


----------



## cbw059 (Sep 25, 2010)

Banditt said:


> I usually get 5-6ozs per plant w/ dwc. They are around 4ft tall by the end of the stretching phase. Flowering induced at about 20 inches.
> JTR/AK47[/QUOTE
> 
> I am impressed, how long do you veg for, and what is your lighting configuration?


----------



## Spread That Seed (Sep 25, 2010)

When I was doin DWC i averaged 4-5ozs per plant. Pretty much all depends on lighting, veg time, and training. up to you to decide how much work you wanna do.


----------



## Banditt (Sep 25, 2010)

cbw059 said:


> I am impressed, how long do you veg for, and what is your lighting configuration?


I veg about 3 weeks from the point the clones are put into the buckets. They grow pretty fast once the roots pop out of the netpots. I use 2 air cooled 600w hps lamps about 8 inches from the canopy.


----------



## S1rSmokesAlot (Sep 27, 2010)

talk to scottyballs or search for him on here and look at his waterfarm grow.

After seeing his results just off of one plant i will be following his method my very first grow. 

Cant deny 10+ oz off of one plant. depending on strain of course


----------



## herbhobbies (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

if you veg them for 3 weeks how long would you put them in flower for?

cheers


----------



## herbhobbies (Nov 12, 2012)

hi

how long did you veg n flower and what lights did you use?

cheers


----------



## BBbubblegum (Nov 12, 2012)

LeeroySlim said:


> these will yield over 2pound each when there done,
> 
> lighitng is everything
> and so is a huuge root mass


Can you give some details? 
Lighting, veg period, and container size?


----------



## drgreentm (Nov 12, 2012)

old thread, interesting though.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Nov 12, 2012)

OH I am high but...........


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Nov 12, 2012)

O.P. called his self MasterHydro and then asked this question .. bahahah


----------



## high hope (Feb 18, 2013)

i have four hydro plants that i am growing dw how much light would i need?i am a first time indoor grower i have been growing outdoors for some yrs now and would appreciate any tips i bought a stealth hydro kit to start with to gain exsperiance...i have queens speacial kush blue mystic by nirvana...n ripper double clock...can i grow 4 diff like that? TY


----------



## newby707 (Mar 31, 2015)

hello all, anyone ever use the big boy hydro setup? first timer here and would love some insight on what the hell im doing lol. Thanks


----------

